# 263212 ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER FOR 190 Subclass



## febgod2000 (Nov 27, 2013)

*sponsorship for ICT Support Engineer (263212)*

I am new :redface:
Can somebody provide me information about states which can provide State sponsorship for ICT Support Engineer (263212) 

and my IELTS score L=6.50,R=6.50,W=6.00,S=7.00,OverAll=6.50


----------



## febgod2000 (Nov 27, 2013)

anybodyyyyyy


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Friend,

For 263212 only ACT is the only destination as of now.

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| |IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5| ACT SS- appld(19-sep'13), confirmed(7-nov'13)| Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## febgod2000 (Nov 27, 2013)

For 263212 only ACT is the only destination as of now.



But i have 6.5 in IELTS score ok to apply my IELTS score L=6.50,R=6.50,W=6.00,S=7.00,OverAll=6.50


----------



## febgod2000 (Nov 27, 2013)

is it ok to apply for ACT with that score


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

As this occupation code is in open category with ACT state, you need to score 7 in L & R section of IELTS to be eligible to apply for state sponsorship.

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| |IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5| ACT SS- appld(19-sep'13), confirmed(7-nov'13)| PCC: 21-Nov'13| Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Ignore previous message -- As this occupation code is in open category with ACT state, you need to score 7 in Listening & Speaking section of IELTS to be eligible to apply for state sponsorship.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Ignore previous message -- As this occupation code is in open category with ACT state, you need to score 7 in Listening & Speaking section of IELTS to be eligible to apply for state sponsorship.


Hi Vamshi,

I see u have your PCC..
Do we need to submit any documents with PCC application??..pls help..thanks!


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

bravokal said:


> Hi Vamshi,
> 
> I see u have your PCC..
> Do we need to submit any documents with PCC application??..pls help..thanks!


Please carry photocopy of Passport, ID proof and print out of invitation from Skillselect.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Please carry photocopy of Passport, ID proof and print out of invitation from Skillselect.


Ok thanks.and for how long the PCC will be valid?


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

bravokal said:


> Ok thanks.and for how long the PCC will be valid?


PCC is valid for 6 months.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> PCC is valid for 6 months.


Ok thanks!!


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Please carry photocopy of Passport, ID proof and print out of invitation from Skillselect.



Hello Vamshi4happy,
I have been a regular reader of this forum. I read few of ur posts & seems that u have done a lot of work on 190 visa category & obtaining state sponsorship for 263212 ICT Support Engineer. Your post are very informative & helpful to others. So first of all thank you very much for sharing the info.

I have started my Aus. PR visa process & applied for ACS Skills Assessment on 13th Oct. 13 under the same ANZSCO Code- 263212 ICT Support Engineer. My Assessment is still in progress. Mean while, my IELTS is cleared with 7 & above in all sections. so that's a relief. Once my ACS is +ve (I am hoping that it will arrive in next 10-15 days), I can apply for EOI & state sponsorship (at the end of EOI I will have 70 points including state sponsorship). Could you please help me with below points -

1. Generally how long does the state sponsorship take for ICT Support Engineer? Do you know if ACT state has certain time frame? (for example NT has standard processing time of 30 weeks )
2. As I read ur other posts, is it kinda difficult to get state sponsorship for people with this job code?
3. Do you think job prospects are not really good for this profile in Australia? Also, that as you have searched positions open, do you know the min & max. salary range for these profiles?
4. Do you know that ONLY ACT state is providing state sponsorship for ICT Support Engineers as of now? is there NO OTHER state in Aus. providing state sponsorship as of now? 
5. If its only ACT as of now, do you know where I can find the current state of Occupation Ceilings for our job code? please provide me the link if u know.
6. Do you know if the EOI should be submitted 1st & then the SS should be applied? OR should I apply for ACT SS in next few days (to avoid further time delay) & EOI can be submitted later (once my ACS is +ve)?

Hope to hear from you soon on this. Thanks in advance.


Wana Fly.
Pune.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> PCC is valid for 6 months.



Hello Vamshi4happy,
This is Amol from pune. I have added u on gtalk. could u plz accept the request so that we can chat?


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Amol, 

Hope below information fits in with your questions...

1. Generally state sponsorship takes 4 to 5 weeks by ACT, in my case it took 20 days.
2. It is little difficult to gather job opportunities available while applying for State sponsorship, which need to be justified with your skills and experience.
3. In my research I was able to find good number of opportunities for our job code, and not sure about salary as many of the job posting were not mentioned with salary range.
4. In journey for my visa with our job code from last one year, I noticed only ACT is the state which has our occupation in open category. ( That too from August'13).
5. Current status of occupation ceiling for 2632 is 23 out of 300.
You can get into " Reports " section once you open " SkillSelect "
6. You need to submit EOI with all the information and need to select only state " ACT " as state looking for nomination, then proceed with ACT SS application and pay the fee. You can use debit card too.

Good news is our occupation code is still in Open category by ACT as of 10 December list..

http://canberrayourfuture.com.au/wo...ct-occupation-list-2013-14-10-december-13.pdf

Hope this helps you a lot, let me know if you need any more information..good luck.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello Vamshi,
Thanx a lot again for taking out time to answer my queries in brief. Really appreciate that. Yes, even I verified today on all the state dept. links & found that its ONLY ACT who's offering SS for ICT Support Engineers.  So we have no other choice than to opt for ACT SS OR re-apply to ACS with another ANZSCO code like Sys. Administrator which is open in couple of states. 
Considering that only 23 out of 300 nominations are given by now, I feel, I hold a good chance to get a +ve result in ACT nomination. But the catch is not just the +ve result in ACT nomination, but the real game is hunting & securing a job in ACT as the job options might not be as good as Sydney or Melbourne. 

besides, I read the guidelines for ACT nominations & found that they ask for few things. So I am gonna need ur help in this. I'll send u an email separately for the same. Please take out time to respond.

Thanks again.... tc.

Amol.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello Vamshi4happy,

I am currently preparing my docs for ACT sponsorship and my profession is same as yours IT Support Engineer.

I am bit confused about the employment statement. Would you please give me an example/or sample you have used for your application?

Thanks 

Bluehill


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi again Vamshi4happy,

I am writing employment statement currently.

Do I need to relate every point/job responsibility/ skill set requirement of job circular one by one?

Or just a brief discussion of similarities between my experience/skills and the given responsibilities is ok?

Regards

Bluehill


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm really in need of some help and advise from you all .

I have applied for ACS Skill Assessment and got my Skill assessed as ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212.

EOI -
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
Work Experience : 10 points
PTE : 10 points
SS : 5 points

I am sure that ICT Support Engineer is a STSOL under 190 visa subclass or 489 visa subclass (State Sponsorship Visa).

What are chances of getting ITA under this job code in the current trend ?

In my ACS results only of the experience was mentioned as *-*Not Professional ICT Level Experience. So while filing the EOI should say that this work experience is not related to my job code or shall I still claim points for the same by clicking yes. As this increases my point to 75 if I say yes.

I would gladly appreciate your help and support on this friends.

Regards,
Shanker


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

Hi friends

I have filed my EOI under 190 for any state nomination with a total points of 70.

Please let me the turn around time for this to get points . My job code is ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212.
I have scored proficient plus score in PTE Academic with a overall score of 74.

Please let me know my chances for getting an invite.

Regards,

Shanker Kumar


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi Folks,
Have anybody receive the ITA under 263212 code in 2018?
Thanks.


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

Shankappu1986 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have filed my EOI under 190 for any state nomination with a total points of 70.
> 
> ...


Hi Shanker,
What is your current status?
Have you received ITA?
I have recently submitted EOI under 263212 but after reading several other forums, came to know that this JOB code does not have much scope.

Please reply.
Thanks,
Vaibhav Goel


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

Pretty much the same response I get everywhere too. . as this job code is not much of scope in any state but provided if we could knock that 79+ in each section of PTE we might Have high chance to get ITA. But that too depends on the state requirements only .. also we may claim points for our spouse too if possible to boost the points ... Rest depends on our luck... I'm trying to improve my PTE scores... Best wishes to you too


----------



## lewi.1985 (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have submitted my EOI since January 2018 (when I had 60 points), however, in April I lost 5 points.
So I took the English exam again to gain the 10 extra points, and I have updated my EOI beginning of July 2018 to have 65 points in total.

I'm still waiting though...

As per what I read, this code 263212 isn't a lucky code unless you have very high points ... I hope I am wrong though

If you guys have any extra info about this job and the state sponsorship options, please reply back

Regards

Lewi

My current total score (65)
ANZSCO: 263212 (ICT Support Engineer)
Age: 25 points
PTE 10 points
Work Experience: 10 points
Education : 15 points
State nomination - 5 points


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

Shankappu1986 said:


> Pretty much the same response I get everywhere too. . as this job code is not much of scope in any state but provided if we could knock that 79+ in each section of PTE we might Have high chance to get ITA. But that too depends on the state requirements only .. also we may claim points for our spouse too if possible to boost the points ... Rest depends on our luck... I'm trying to improve my PTE scores... Best wishes to you too


Thanks Shankar,
yeah i also think that we can not expect ITA with this code.
So i am planning for ACS re-assessment for another code and see how it goes.
Best wishes to you too for PTE.


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

lewi.1985 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI since January 2018 (when I had 60 points), however, in April I lost 5 points.
> So I took the English exam again to gain the 10 extra points, and I have updated my EOI beginning of July 2018 to have 65 points in total.
> ...


Hi Lewi,

I have read several other forums and concluded that this job code is the unluckiest ICT code in the world.
last year NSW gave some invites to several people under this code but this year onwards, they have stop giving invites to Stream 2 so the only hope left are QLD and SA but they are having stringent conditions.

QLD- Require 70 points; and Require minimum post-qualification work experience of 5 years (including 6 months in Queensland)

SA - Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required; See additional instructions

I am planning for the ACS re-assessment for another ANZSCO code, subject to my HR if they are happy to tweak the R&R :fingerscrossed:

Below are my details:

ANZSCO 263212
ACS Applied - 28/12/2017
ACS Result - 23/03/2018
PTE 70 - 29/07/2018
Total: 70 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 10 Language: 10 State:5
EOI 190: 02/08/2018


----------



## Anuradha_G (Feb 14, 2019)

Don't go with ANZSCO 263212. No invitations.


----------



## Anuradha_G (Feb 14, 2019)

Don't go with ANZSCO 263212. No invitations.
I kept on waiting for few months then I reassessed and applied for another code.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Anuradha_G said:


> Don't go with ANZSCO 263212. No invitations.
> I kept on waiting for few months then I reassessed and applied for another code.


wht would be the closest ANZSCO for 263212 ?


----------



## Anuradha_G (Feb 14, 2019)

According to me 263111. But you have to prepare documents accordingly.


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi Shanker,
> What is your current status?
> Have you received ITA?
> I have recently submitted EOI under 263212 but after reading several other forums, came to know that this JOB code does not have much scope.
> ...



Hi Everyone

Just a tip for prospective candidates For ANZSCO code 263212. Your best shot is to try the new VISA 491 through QUEENSLAND state, they still have it on their list and their processing is very efficient.

I received my ITA within a month of lodging my EOI for visa 491 for this very code, with 80 points in total.

submitted EOI in December 2019 and received ITA in January 2020, so its possible, especially if you have 80 points and above.


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

febgod2000 said:


> I am new :redface:
> Can somebody provide me information about states which can provide State sponsorship for ICT Support Engineer (263212)
> 
> and my IELTS score L=6.50,R=6.50,W=6.00,S=7.00,OverAll=6.50



Queensland State is your best bet. They still have it on their list and I got my ITA within 1 month of lodging my EOI.


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

waymak said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just a tip for prospective candidates For ANZSCO code 263212. Your best shot is to try the new VISA 491 through QUEENSLAND state, they still have it on their list and their processing is very efficient.
> 
> ...


>>>>491 Skilled Regional VISA received on 10 Feb 2020


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi Everyone

Just a tip for prospective candidates For ANZSCO code 263212. Your best shot is to try the new VISA 491 through QUEENSLAND state, they still have it on their list and their processing is very efficient.

I received my ITA within a month of lodging my EOI for visa 491 for this very code, with 80 points in total.

submitted EOI in December 2019 and received ITA in January 2020, so its possible, especially if you have 80 points and above.

>>>>491 Skilled Regional VISA received on 10 Feb 2020


----------



## Sumisundar (Feb 17, 2020)

waymak said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just a tip for prospective candidates For ANZSCO code 263212. Your best shot is to try the new VISA 491 through QUEENSLAND state, they still have it on their list and their processing is very efficient.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I have applied for ACS in the month of March 2020 for ICT system analysts anzcode and received a response from ACS yesterday stating that 263212 is the nearby match. so , I have applied for the Skill assesment for 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) today. I am very confused to read forums stating that this is the unluckiest code. Can someone throw light on this code. Is still ACt is having this anzcode open for 190 and Queensland is having it for 491? can someone give me the links for those state as I am new ...


----------



## Mohammed wasim (Jun 6, 2021)

waymak said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just a tip for prospective candidates For ANZSCO code 263212. Your best shot is to try the new VISA 491 through QUEENSLAND state, they still have it on their list and their processing is very efficient.
> 
> ...


Hi sir 
Do after approval do you need to take any assessment test for newzealand and Australia in the designated field ? Like canada have regulatory body approval for from cisp for software engineers they call it as license to work in the same field do we have to undergo any test before getting pr approval?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed wasim said:


> Hi sir
> Do after approval do you need to take any assessment test for newzealand and Australia in the designated field ? Like canada have regulatory body approval for from cisp for software engineers they call it as license to work in the same field do we have to undergo any test before getting pr approval?


Nope
For software engineer there is no such requirements 
Accountants, Tradies, medics need local license to practice 
Cheers


----------



## Kevin0193 (12 d ago)

NB said:


> Nope For software engineer there is no such requirements Accountants, Tradies, medics need local license to practice Cheers


 Guys, New Year ‘23 greetings! I have applied for ACS under this code ICT support engineer- 263212. Did anyone received invite on recent invitation round held on December ‘22 for 189/190/491 across all states. please share your inputs.


----------



## Complicatednew (3 mo ago)

Kevin0193 said:


> Guys, New Year ‘23 greetings! I have applied for ACS under this code ICT support engineer- 263212. Did anyone received invite on recent invitation round held on December ‘22 for 189/190/491 across all states. please share your inputs.


Few of my friends got 190 invites from Victoria and NSW at around 85-100 points. I have updated my EOI for 100 points and I have applied for NSW 190 onshore. Hoping to get invite in January round.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Complicatednew said:


> Few of my friends got 190 invites from Victoria and NSW at around 85-100 points. I have updated my EOI for 100 points and I have applied for NSW 190 onshore. Hoping to get invite in January round.


I will be highly surprised if you don’t get the invite in January 
Cheers


----------

